# What do you think about this quote?



## Martin (Mar 23, 2012)

The following is from the United Methodist Church website regarding questions about the Lord's Supper. I hear a lot that the table is open to all who intend to live a new life (I have put it in bold as well). Is that Biblical? Here is the question:

Should I receive Communion if I feel unworthy?

Two thousand years ago Jesus ate with sinners and those whom others scorned. He still does. None of us is worthy, except by God's grace. Thank God we don't have to earn worth in God's eyes by our goodness or our faith. Your sacred worth, and ours, is God's free gift. No matter what you have done or what your present condition, if you want Christ in your life you are welcome at his table. Communion provides the opportunity for you to confess your sins, to receive forgiveness, and to* indicate your intention to lead a new life*.


----------

